

Hugo on Netlify == speed 6 seconds from Git push to live site on global CDN - bobfunk
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2015/07/30/hugo-on-netlify-insanely-fast-deploys

======
ChristianBach
From push to git to live site in 6 seconds... Go is so fast.. One less reason
to use traditional dynamic sites. Sites made with a modern static site
generator, on a properly configured true CDN, perhaps with a dynamic widget or
two, is so much faster, safer, simpler to optimise, and cheaper to scale than
traditional php or .net sites that for most sites it's starting to not make
sense to do anything else ..

